# Impulse purchase: Alumlite/burl blank. What do I do?



## putnamm (Feb 20, 2016)

So I was in my local Woodcraft and saw this  Alumlite/burl blank that looked really nice. I couldn't help myself, so I picked it up. I've never used one of these before, so I was hoping some of the more experienced turners could give me all the tips for working with this thing.

Some questions: Do I need to paint the barrels? To trim the blanks, should I use sanding or a pen mill? Should I sand wet or dry? Is finishing with CA recommended?

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Mike8850 (Feb 20, 2016)

When in doubt I always reverse paint. I prefer to sand all my blanks to length. The whole blank gets sanded up to 350 grit dry. I then apply 5 or more coats of CA and then wet sand with Micro Mesh.
Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## putnamm (Feb 20, 2016)

Mike8850 said:


> When in doubt I always reverse paint. I prefer to sand all my blanks to length. The whole blank gets sanded up to 350 grit dry. I then apply 5 or more coats of CA and then wet sand with Micro Mesh.
> Hope this helps,
> Mike



Mike, by "reverse paint" do you mean paint the barrel or paint the inside of the blank? Or both?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mike8850 (Feb 20, 2016)

Sorry, I just paint the inside of the blank. Usually just a quick shot of spray paint as close to the blank color will do. It should dry for at least a day.
Also I glue my tubes in with epoxy. Sometimes CA will react with the paint.
Mike


----------



## putnamm (Feb 25, 2016)

Mike8850 said:


> Sorry, I just paint the inside of the blank. Usually just a quick shot of spray paint as close to the blank color will do. It should dry for at least a day.
> Also I glue my tubes in with epoxy. Sometimes CA will react with the paint.
> Mike



Mike, can you recommend a brand of epoxy?


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know where the term REVERSE paint came from. It sounds confusing and, causes someone to ask what it means. You either paint the tube or, you paint inside the blank. Where is the reverse in this? 

SORRY to highjack your thread. Mike did well to explain his answer to your question and, is just using the term as it has been used here for a LONG time. Hoping to be enlightened :wink:


----------



## Mike8850 (Feb 25, 2016)

Chucks right , it is confusing. No idea how the term got started here but this is kind of an explanation .

*Reverse painting on glass* is an art form consisting of applying *paint* to a piece of *glass* and then viewing the image by turning the *glass* over and looking through the *glass* at the image.

I guess  we are kind of doing the same thing with our blanks. 
As for epoxy I like a 5 minute epoxy , no special brand. I'm using Loctite right now.
Mike


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> I don't know where the term REVERSE paint came from. It sounds confusing and, causes someone to ask what it means. You either paint the tube or, you paint inside the blank. Where is the reverse in this?
> 
> SORRY to highjack your thread. Mike did well to explain his answer to your question and, is just using the term as it has been used here for a LONG time. Hoping to be enlightened :wink:




Chuck I bet you thought it meant taking paint off and putting it back in the bottle.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Sorry Chuck, but Skip made me say it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 25, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where the term REVERSE paint came from. It sounds confusing and, causes someone to ask what it means. You either paint the tube or, you paint inside the blank. Where is the reverse in this?
> ...


 That's exactly what it sounds like to me! :biggrin: Still wondering though :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2016)

Mike8850 said:


> Chucks right , it is confusing. No idea how the term got started here but this is kind of an explanation .
> 
> *Reverse painting on glass* is an art form consisting of applying *paint* to a piece of *glass* and then viewing the image by turning the *glass* over and looking through the *glass* at the image.
> 
> ...


Well thanks Mike! That does make some sense. I never knew what it meant to reverse paint. Some things have to be explained to ME :biggrin:


----------



## putnamm (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a question about sanding, specifically:

Typically, with non-wood materials (acrylic, acrylester, etc.) I wet sand with wet/dry sand paper to 400 grit and then wet sand with Micro Mesh pads.

I do not wet sand on wood, because--honestly--I'm too impatient to wait for the wood to dry between pads. And I don't want the wood to absorb the water and eventually warp or rot.

Since this is a combination of two materials--alumilite and wood--should I wet sand or not? Is dry sanding alumilite okay?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Mike8850 (Mar 3, 2016)

I dry sand up to 400 grit and then apply my CA and wet sand with MM.
Mike


----------



## putnamm (Mar 3, 2016)

Mike8850 said:


> I dry sand up to 400 grit and then apply my CA and wet sand with MM.
> Mike



Got it. Thanks again, Mike.


----------



## BCBULLDOG78 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mike8850 said:


> I dry sand up to 400 grit and then apply my CA and wet sand with MM.
> Mike



I am similar to this with the "worthless wood" / hybrid blanks.  I go to 600 grit radially and lengthwise and then do the CA finish and micromesh to 12000 grit.


----------

